# Frenchman strikes gold (fish)



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*Frenchman strikes “ Gold” ( Fish) *
We , Bob, Adam ,myself and the Captain - Frenchy, met at the boat at 0400- (that’s military time for 4 am for those who don’t know) and loaded the boat with gear and about 3 dozen pinfish. After run out past the edge , we put 2 lines out around 0730 and trolled out to the deep drop spot. After passing a couple of reef boats, where we saw fish working the surface, we picked up the only black fin tuna of the trip. Quick bleeding of the tuna and on to ice and we tried the spot again. No more hook ups at that spot. 
　
Continued trolling going the deep drop area. 










OK maybe we were going a little fast-- but you cann't argue with results










At one point , we had 3 rods out, when all 3 rods picked up fish. Mahi-Mahi(30 #+) and 2 Wahoo. Day is picking up. More fish in the box and lots of blood to share. I remember looking down and thinking I had a freckles on my legs and then realized they were blood spots.



















that slash in the distance is a Mahi- Mahi jumping 30 plus pounds- I got the honor of trying to knock it off the hook while graffing it, but was lucky- I got it on the 5 or 6th try. Good thing I might have been used for bait.
　
I was working on my electric reel , was trying to get it working, when I looked up and asked, Hey did guys put something special on that pole. They looked around and said - Yea, a fish. So I pulled in it in - Nice Wahoo. 









At one point Adam and E saw what they think was a marlin (only saw the sword and head) hit the lures, but no hook up .

Bob was worn out pulling fish in 








We worked the birds trolling and caught two more yellow fin , bonito and a smaller Mahi - Mahi and another Wahoo.










The captain pulling in a Wahoo.

While E was able find good structure, the elusive snowy grouper was elusive. We caught white snapper and a Goggle big eye



Catch for the day
3 Wahoo
2 mahi-mahi
2 yellow fin
1 black fin
Plus white snapper, bonito and a large eyed redfish









Adam reflecting on the trip











All in all a good trip with good company- E thanks for including me. ​







Attached Images


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang Ed, your report was way better than mine! I need to step up my game:thumbup: Had a blast, can't wait till next time...


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

great report glad to see yall got into those woos


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great report Ed and nice fish!!!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch! Hate I missed the trip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job guys. I'm glad to see all the work Frenchy put into that boat is paying off.

What is this large-eyed redfish. Probably a bigeye


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report and pics!


----------

